# Keeping dog quiet after spay



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you for asking this, I have been worried about the same thing. We have a very energetic puppy on our hands too!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I can't stress enough how important it is to keep your puppy calm after spay. I didn't the first few days and Sadie ended up with a Seroma which took longer to heal. Any kind of toy that keeps them still is great like pickle pockets and I used marrow bones. If Sadie was unable to stay calm then she was in her crate.
Sadie being in her crate was better then her Seroma getting worse. I found that keeping a leash on her also helped her to stay calm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Just had Colby spayed on Wednesday, the next day she's back to her old self and wants to run and play. So it's a challenge trying to keep her calm. Good luck to you. Shes bored with her toys,I'm making a run to petsmart and finding anything that will keep her distracted and calm.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*



Red22 said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to keep my girl calm and inactive for the two weeks after her spay???? She had surgery today and I expected that at least the first few days she'd be lethargic and uncomfortable and kind of limit herself...but noooo girlfriend is up and raring to go and wondering why she has this weird cone thing around her neck...its gonna be a long two weeks!!! Help!!!!


Red

It is imperative to keep her calm and inactive after spaying so everything can heal. A dog crate or a small room will work. We kept Smooch, after she had ACL surgery on her knee, in our powder room. My husband took the door off and made a half door out of wood, so Smooch could see us. 
Make sure she doesn't jump on furniture, or the bed either.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Is hard but keep as calm as possible. Ella was back to herself quickly and I had a hard time keeping her calm, which resulted in extra swelling that took a bit longer to heal. 

Try doing things that will tire her out mentally. I worked on training and played find it. That seemed to help after I found or she was too active. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck on that one - I found that training - lead work and stays helped (a bit), and although I've never used them stuffed kings or toys that they have to work at to get the treat may help


----------



## cartersgma (Mar 31, 2014)

When I had my super energetic border collie spayed I knew I would have problems keeping her quiet. I have owned several borders and she is the most energetic, glad she wasn't my first lol.
When the vet said she should not be out on walks for at least 2 weeks, I thought she wouldn't last 2 days.
She was jumping up and over couches, which I'm sure would be more or a risk than a walk.
So I walked her several short walks a day on leash. I took her to pet stores. I visit friends with her, have friends visit. I did little bit of training.
Basically I tried to keep her mentally stimulated.
Even a walk in a different place is more stimulating.
She is now 11 and can't do 2hours exercise she needs so I do a lot of mental stimulating stuff.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I find that classical music helps immensely with our dogs to calm them down. I'm about to go through the same thing but with a two year old male. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Agreeing with training. Mental stimulation is as tiring as physical. About the cone....check out Bite Not rigid cervical collars. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Red22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you all for the tips! She's definitely feeling better and its going to be tough to keep her inactive...I have been working on her training to get her mentally tired...I don't know if its tiring her out at all but she's done really well with her training  so thats a plus! I will go to the pet store this weekend and see if I can find her some toys to keep her busy while lying down! Thanks again!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea had three solid days of pain meds and they made her sleepy. I left her alone for a couple hours on Day 4, and the main problem we had was the shaved area was itchy and she licked two giant hot spots  She had to wear the cone of shame for a few weeks until they healed. 

We also struggled to keep her off the furniture, and eventually caved after about a week.


----------



## wildcivilization (Jan 15, 2014)

KeaColorado said:


> Kea had three solid days of pain meds and they made her sleepy. I left her alone for a couple hours on Day 4, and the main problem we had was the shaved area was itchy and she licked two giant hot spots  She had to wear the cone of shame for a few weeks until they healed.
> 
> We also struggled to keep her off the furniture, and eventually caved after about a week.


The same thing happened with Zoe, she had a small burn where they shaved her and she scratched it to the point where it started bleeding  Our main problem wasn't even the scar. 

We have another younger dog so keeping her calm was a real challenge especially since she was feeling super great the next day. We had to keep her in our office room the first two weeks so she would stay calm and get some rest. I got her an elk antler that she spent hours chewing (with the cone on). I also bought her a dogwood stick and pine cone from petstages that kept her busy for a while. You can find it here if you want. 

Hope everything goes well for her :wavey:


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

It's been a Struggle for us also to keep Colby off furniture, she's bouncing off the walls... I got her marrow bones, so that has helped but when she's done she's all over the place. I decided to take her outside on the leash for a slow walk around our property. That made her happy and helped a little with all that energy.  Incision is healing nicely.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Had this exact issue with Riley last week. He was neutered, but it was quite extensive surgery. The vet said it was worse than even being spayed! He had an undescended testicle and it was way up in his abdomen! The vet gave us a pain killer but it didn't make him sleepy..rimidal. She wanted him to hurt a bit in order to slow him down. But, he was jumping up and down the next morning, at the vet's!!! Hasn't slowed down yet. But, the sutures look great and he's healing fine..thank heaven.
We got him the inflatable collar rather than the E-collar. He's much happier with that and he can sleep in his crate with it almost as a pillow. 
Sutures come out Sat...then hopefully he can start doggie daycare! He really needs that activity in addition to his walks.


----------

